# REVOLUTION Diesel Sound sample Youtube



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

As listed.... A rough sample of the new diesel sound....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess you missed this thread:

* http://www.mylargescale.com/C...fault.aspx*

Already there, the day it was announced...

Here's the steam unit:



Greg


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Stan, Greg. I did miss this amongst the Titan love fest threads...


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

yes thank you stan


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg.... Just thought I'd post it under a subject line people could find easily..









I had a chance to hear both samples at the ECLSTS last march and for being "generic", I thought they would fill a need for those who just wanted sound.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds better than that awful sound they put in the Live Steam Mikado!


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

And the sound in the live steam 0-4-0 switcher was even worse!!!!!!

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I guess a brand new thread titled"Whoever gets the first Revo with sound, please post" is hard to read or find.









Next time I'll use large letters "Hey Stan here is a thread on the new revolution with sound" 








(just saying that you missed the post or wanted to help pimp the new Revolution would have been fine... )

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still a Phonex fan.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

You tell em marty. PHONEX rules.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

( original post deleted because the moderators deleted the offending post I was responding to. )

Anyway, I hope the Aristo receiver pumps some vitality into Aristo... For the money, it's a great deal.

We still need to see what options, if any there are to the Revo sound card... hopefully on the original announcement post, people will play with them and see what can be "tweaked"

Greg


----------

